# Can't log in normally



## BornToLooze (Jul 9, 2017)

Everytime I try to get on by just going to sevenstring.org it shows me logged out and when I log in it goes right back to the main page and I'm still not logged in. But if I go to a link to a thread, I'm logged in and I stay logged in.

I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong since the site has changed a lot since I was last on a couple years ago, it's an actual problem with the site, or I'm just too stupid to work a computer.


----------



## mastapimp (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm just now getting this problem (however logging in from a thread doesn't work either), but only with firefox from my office computer. I'm logged in right now on IE just fine. Problem started 2 days ago =(


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 14, 2019)

This happened to me as well.

I tried logging in with another browser but forgot my password, so I did a password re-set and used the email link in the original browser. After re-setting the password I'm now (obviously) logged in.

Edit: False alarm. After closing the tab, it wouldn't work. I'm using a different browser now.


----------



## TedEH (Jan 14, 2019)

On one particular laptop, when I sign in, it's always been picky about how I get to the site. If I follow my bookmark, I end up signed in. If I follow a link from google, or type the address manually I am not signed in, until I follow the bookmark link.  It's always been like that though, I don't know why. I've also seen the login somehow get messed up when I'm on flaky wifi connections, but who knows.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 15, 2019)

I cleared just about everything from Chrome. Cookies, passwords, auto-fill, etc for the past 7 days (before I started having these issues) and I can log in normally now.


----------



## Alex (Jan 15, 2019)

Glad this is resolved for you guys.


----------

